# Double Barrel V3 Case



## ePiPhAnY (3/2/20)

Hi. Is there anyone who stocks a clear silicone case or a leather case for the Double Barrel V3 ?

Thanks


----------



## Safz_b (7/2/20)

@GarethWo 

Try blck vapour they make 3d printed sleeves for the double barrel 
@Richio


----------



## ePiPhAnY (7/2/20)

Safz_b said:


> @GarethWo
> 
> Try blck vapour they make 3d printed sleeves for the double barrel
> @Richio



Thanks so much @Safz_b. I have seen the ones from Blck Vapour but unfortunately they are only solid colours they can't be 3d printed transparent


----------

